# 2013 German Shepherd Dog Club of America National Specialty Show



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

The closing date for the German Shepherd Dog Club of America National Specialty show is fast approaching. Join us for TWO Obedience and TWO Rally trials, October 10 and 11, 2013 at Dream Park in Logan Township, NJ. This is the 100th Anniversary show. All AKC registered GSDs and PAL/ILP GSDs are welcome to enter! FMI download the premium from: 
http://royjonesdogshows.com/PremiumLists/GermanShepherdDogs/GSD COA PL web email.pdfhttp://royjonesdogshows.com/PremiumLists/GermanShepherdDogs/GSD COA PL web email.pdf

Please note there are 2 trials, a specialty trial on Thursday and The National on Friday.

I spoke with an exhibitor at a show recently, asked her if she was planning to show at the National. She said "noooo I'm not good enough for that!" I told her don't be silly, this National is for EVERYONE! 

Closing date is next Wednesday, 9/18.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Too far away from me this year, but I'll be there next year (in Gray Summit, MO)!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Oct. 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th.



DunRingill said:


> The closing date for the German Shepherd Dog Club of America National Specialty show is fast approaching.
> 
> Join us for TWO Obedience and TWO Rally trials,
> 
> ...


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> Oct. 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th.


What's October 9 10 11 and 12th?

The Obedience and Rally trials are the 10th and 11th.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The National is for EVERYONE! Can be a novice dog and handler and your first trial ever!

So much fun and well worth going to have fun and see all the other GSD's.

And the AGILITY!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The National is for EVERYONE! Can be a novice dog and handler and your first trial ever!
> 
> So much fun and well worth going to have fun and see all the other GSD's.
> 
> And the AGILITY!!


YES!!!! Everyone should enter, it's so cool to see a big show with so many German Shepherds!

Tracking and herding are on the weekend, starting 10/5. Agility is at Dream Park on Oct. 7-9. Obedience and rally are October 10-11. Conformation is October 9-12. 

If anyone is interested in stewarding obedience or rally, please let me know.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, the things I could do if I had money and time off work... 

Have fun, everybody! One day I'll make it there!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

marbury said:


> Oh, the things I could do if I had money and time off work...



Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

They need to come to Cali!!!!!! Is it going to be televised!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

erfunhouse said:


> They need to come to Cali!!!!!! Is it going to be televised!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The National does move around, but the next three years it will be in Gray Summit, Missouri. 

Here is the GSDCA's webpage for the National this year, with the judges names, etc. 2013 National information. I know that last year, Evan Ginsburg had a blog with a running commentary on the the National. It was very interesting! I'll keep an eye out and see if he is doing it again this year.

There are also DVDs of past Nationals that you can buy but are very pricy. Our local GSD club has videos of the National going back into the 70's. It's interesting to watch. We always have one of the videos playing at our meet the breed booth. There is also a DVD available that is a 25 year summary from 1975 to 2000... 

GSDCA videos


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

1) For some reason, in my area (NY, CT) there is very little participation of GSD at all breed shows. Is there a reason people don't show their German Shepherds? 
2) I am not familiar with the National Show. I understand that there are different activities each day, but when do they show dogs like at the usual AKC shows? Basically, I would like to see both working and snowline GSD.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The breed is very competitive, but there is a stigma against dogs that win at all breed shows. Somebody once actually told me "If you care about your breed, you show at specialties".

I managed to hold my tongue.

The national will have different events every day and all sorts of things will be going on. You are going to see 99% American show lines because the GSDCA caters largely to American conformation exhibitors (much as they don't want to say they do).

You will see some working lines in the performance events.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

There should be some German showlines in the performance rings as well. 

My experience (which is much more limited than Xeph's) is that if you hang out around the obedience and agility rings, you'll meet a good cross-section of moderate American showline dogs, German showlines, and working lines.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Thank you guys. It's interesting how things evolve and change around dog breeding and showing. With a breed as popular as GSD one would expect to see tons of them at every show.
Xseph, do you participate? Dream Park is just over the corner...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

mikeber - the World Championships for IPO are in teh Philly area in October 17-19/20? If you want to see working lines - that is where you go....

Lee


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

mikeber, I will be participating.

I have a friend handling my bitch in conformation, but I will be exhibiting my WL boy in rally


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

*Program*

Here's the program of events:
http://gsdca.org/images/2013Natl/2013-schedule.pdf

For $50 you can watch the live streaming. I did this last year and it was good-just log onto your pc right when the show starts so you can print the catalog- and have plenty of paper loaded ;-) Just go to www.gsdca.org-the live steaming has top billing on the home page. Next best thing to being there!


----------

